# Steam shower -who is the authority?



## O.C.Inc. (Jan 21, 2008)

I have an addition I'm building and the owner wants a steam shower in the master. I built one long ago and I think I used green board then Bituthane in the entire enclosure lapping down over the hot mop pan, then had the walls floated with mortar, and stone panels with granite boarders etc... Tilt panel above door, slope ceiling, fan above door outside shower... 

Who is the authority? (tile institute or ?) Do I need to do something differently? 

How do yous guys do it? 

Thanks! Pat


----------



## O.C.Inc. (Jan 21, 2008)

Bump...
Pat


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kayos (May 19, 2008)

Good question... But I dont know the answer. Sorry


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Old School - Tile Council & IRC

However both punt directly to a manufacturer if you use a manufacturers system

try this link http://www.schluter.com/5232.aspx which deals with showers / steam showers

Or you can punt & buy a complete unit http://www.steamshowersinc.com/

Hope this helps


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

www.tileusa.com


----------



## alexr64 (Oct 17, 2008)

If your making a custom steam shower I would recommend a "Mr. Steam" steam generator, they are well made. If you go for a pre-fabricated unit, you can find alot of dealers by doing an internet search for "steam shower."


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Steamist...


----------



## STEAMKING (Sep 30, 2010)

check Thermasol as well!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:whistling Wonder if the op is _still_ searching.


----------

